# Spark plugs for Ford E350 7.5L lpg/petrol 1986



## rickblake (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi

Got lpg certificate recently and the engineer suggested new spark plugs to help reduce emmissions when on petrol. They are ASF-42 according to original ford handbook (1986 engine) but cant find them anywere nor what plug spanner size needed to get them out. Anyone any ideas?

cheers

rick


----------



## PESCO (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi Rick,

You could try STATESIDE they are situated on the A5 north of Nuneaton they sell and can get any american part. I have a friend that works there.






Mike


----------

